# 8 indicted in underground steroid distribution ring



## regular (Apr 19, 2014)

PHOENIX -- Eight people, including four Arizona residents, have been  indicted following a 15-month investigation into an underground anabolic  steroid distribution ring, the Drug Enforcement Administration  announced Friday.

The operation is one of the largest steroid enforcement actions in  Arizona, according to the DEA. It took place in conjunction with  enforcement operations in various other states.

Authorities obtained five federal search warrants in Surprise, Ariz.,  three in Omaha, Neb., two in Melbourne, Fla., and one in Franklin, Tenn.  

Federal, state and local law enforcement agencies conducted simultaneous  arrest and search warrants on suspected members of the ring and their  residences Thursday in the various states. A search warrant was also  served on a fitness center in Surprise.

The DEA also conducted consent searches on two Surprise storage facilities.

During the raids, agents reportedly seized more than 110 pounds of  anabolic steroids, multiple packages of raw powder from China, hundreds  of vials filled with anabolic steroids, capsules of various sizes,  encapsulating machines, authentic-looking pharmaceutical labels,  computers, and more than $150,000.

A shotgun, a handgun, various bank accounts, nine vehicles and a residence were also seized.

In January 2013, the DEA Tactical Diversion Squad initiated the  investigation into a possible underground pharmaceutical operation led  by Surprise resident Blaine Jared Radke, who allegedly supplied anabolic  steroids to hundreds of customers throughout the country.

Radke, the 39-year-old owner of Desired Physiques Fitness Center in  Surprise, reportedly used forums and blogs on steroid bodybuilding  websites to conduct the illegal enterprise.

Gym members who spoke to 3TV said they never suspected any illegal steroid activity in the gym or involving the owner.

"I'm shocked," said a member who declined to be identified.  "The staff  is great. Blaine is a great guy. I think he'll have his day  in court.  It will be interesting to see what gets said."

DEA agents identified other suspected members of the ring, who allegedly  assisted in the production and delivery of steroids, receipt of raw  materials from China, and collection of bulk currency and wire transfers  from customers.

Using his "underground" email address, Radke allegedly instructed  customers to conceal payment for steroid orders in magazines and  birthday cards and send them to post office boxes controlled by  organization members.

On April 6, a federal grand jury in Phoenix returned a 10-count  indictment against Radke, also known as Ronnie Coleman, and seven other  alleged members of the ring.

Other Surprise residents indicted are 44-year-old Ismael Gonzalez, also  known as Mike Gonzalez, 24-year-old Kanisha Nichelle Stewart and  43-year-old Dena Jo Olsen.

Also charged in the indictment are 33-year-old Joshua Ryan Leno, of  Omaha, Neb.; 52-year-old Duane Lee McGill, of Charlotte, Mich.;  45-year-old Gregory Alexander Chambers, of Franklin, Tenn. and  41-year-old Chad Vincent Desjarlais, of Melbourne, Fla.

Radke, the alleged ringleader, and Chambers were arrested Thursday. The  others were charged and summoned to appear in federal court at a later  date.

The indictment charges are conspiracy to possess with intent to  distribute controlled substances, possession with intent to distribute  controlled substances, conspiracy to launder money instruments, and  forfeiture allegations.

"This is a dangerous practice, especially for young people," said  Special Agent Ramona Sanchez, spokeswoman for the DEA Phoenix Division.  "The danger is only compounded when drug rings manufacture steroids in  unsanitary, unsterilized underground labs."

The investigation was led by the DEA's Tactical Diversion Squad with  assistance from the United States Postal Inspector's Service; Internal  Revenue Service; Homeland Security Investigations; Mesa, Surprise and  Franklin police departments; National Drug Intelligence Center Document  and Media Exploitation; and the DEA's Atlanta, St. Louis and Miami field  divisions.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 19, 2014)

Regs..do we have any idea what lab this is?


----------



## regular (Apr 19, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Regs..do we have any idea what lab this is?



Not yet, I'm having trouble getting a hold of the indictment.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 19, 2014)

Goddam it's good to have you on our side Regs


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2014)

Those labels look familiar


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 19, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Goddam it's good to have you on our side Regs



^^^ THIS, Hell yes ^^^


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 19, 2014)

This is not a game to LE boys and girls.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 19, 2014)

Ive seen some locals with capsules those colors.  But idk what ugl that is.  Wonder what started the investigation.


----------



## event462 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Steroid Bust!*

Anybody else see this? I just came across this yesterday so I wasn't sure if it had been discussed here yet! 

http://www.kpho.com/story/25287866/surprise-gym-owner-accused-of-runn-ing-steroid-ring


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 21, 2014)

This was already posted Event. I'm going to merge the two threads since they're on the same topic.


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 21, 2014)

Last time I checked we weren't killing each other over gang shit, what color you wear or robbing you for our next fix. I'm tired of hearing about this time after time.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 21, 2014)

Infantry87 said:


> Last time I checked we weren't killing each other over gang shit, what color you wear or robbing you for our next fix. I'm tired of hearing about this time after time.



I kill for my Netflix Infantry. My bandwidth is murdered by the amount I stream lol. 

Seriously though, you have a point. Many more serious crimes are occurring much more regularly and I wonder how much funding and manpower gets diverted for AAS busts when it could be out to use concerning other shit?


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 21, 2014)

What a ****ing waste of LE resources. And gear


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 21, 2014)

Any word on the indictment yet? What lab or labs it was?


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 21, 2014)

There was a city named that peaked my interest. Hope it is just a coincidence.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 22, 2014)

Malevolence said:


> There was a city named that peaked my interest. Hope it is just a coincidence.



Not him. He isn't connected. Just a guy. Know what I mean?


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 22, 2014)

Ya this kinda shit just bothers me. Of all the things going on in the world this shouldn't even be an issue


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 22, 2014)

I lived in Phoenix for a while and had been to that gym so just kinda weird


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 22, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I kill for my Netflix Infantry. My bandwidth is murdered by the amount I stream lol.
> 
> Seriously though, you have a point. Many more serious crimes are occurring much more regularly and I wonder how much funding and manpower gets diverted for AAS busts when it could be out to use concerning other shit?



Exactly doc. Look at it this way… You have this dude who will end up doing federal fuking time for AAS, but somewhere today some pedo or rapist will get 3-4 years.


----------



## Azog (Apr 27, 2014)

I just finished some yellow and red Tbol caps that looked like the ones in the pic. The source I got them from didn't reply to my last email...


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 27, 2014)

Scary shit! What I want to know is what tipped LE off in the first place?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 27, 2014)

Azog said:


> I just finished some yellow and red Tbol caps that looked like the ones in the pic. The source I got them from didn't reply to my last email...



More on this?


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jun 19, 2014)

Any new info?


----------



## graniteman (Jul 4, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Those labels look familiar



Looks like TNT?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 4, 2014)

graniteman said:


> Looks like TNT?



That's what I was thinking


----------



## graniteman (Jul 4, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's what I was thinking



That stripe is what sticks out ..kinda looks like bio-logic but the stripe on bio-logic doesn't go that far around


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 4, 2014)

those labels do look familiar but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 4, 2014)

graniteman said:


> That stripe is what sticks out ..kinda looks like bio-logic but the stripe on bio-logic doesn't go that far around



I don't know TNT, but that's def not biologic.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 4, 2014)

Herm had some tnt. I asked him to compare but I don't recall the answer.


----------



## JackC4 (Jul 6, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I don't know TNT, but that's def not biologic.



Not out of AZ


----------



## regular (Jul 12, 2014)

The lab was TNT, they were over at promuscle.

Blaine Radke ran the lab. He owned Desired Physiques in Arizona. 

They were processing orders and running their operation from a gmail address. Gmail undoubtedly gave the feds access to their email account.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 18, 2014)

thanks regs


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 19, 2014)

Running a ugl with a gmail account is pure genius.


----------

